# Raft Package Auction Starting bid $1



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

*Father's Day Sale*​ 
*14' self bailing raft package with 34 new items.*
*The auction is listed on e-Bay.*
*Starting price $1*
*With No Reserve*
*Raft Package Link*








​


----------

